# The Black Library Motherlode: October-January Release List - AKA PRE-ORDERS ARE BACK



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No you aren't on coke, probably, and that title is real. Thanks to a wonderful link that I wish i'd known about before this morning, I now know the entire release schedule for the remaining year. And I share it with my fellow heretics.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - All Products

So let's start from the top:

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Shadowsword ebook
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Baneblade (Hardback)

First off is the sequel to Baneblade by Guy Haley, Shadowsword. It looks to be a typical BL hardback of the older days, meaning it's longer than 300 pages. What is surprising however is that the original novel Baneblade is being re-released as a hardback to fit in with the sudden sequel format upgrade. I will definitely get Shadowsword, and I may just get Baneblade as well so that the two can be signed and fit into my collection.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Roboute Guilliman: Lord of Ultramar Hardback

The first of the Primarchs novels will be released as a regular hardback and at the surprisingly decent price of £12.99. Given the length of these books I think that this is the best price possible considering their hardback status while taking their reduced length into account. I'll pick this one up for definite.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Vox Tenebris (MP3)

A new audio from Robbie MacNiven, set during the recent War Zone Fenris supplement it features a Dark Angel Deathwing and Space Wolf Terminator forced to work together, while the former's Chapter is bombing the hell out of the latter's homeworlds. Interesting situation, may just get it.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Warden of the Blade (Limited Edition)
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Warden of the Blade (eBook)

Warden of the Blade by David Annandale is something i've been looking forward to for months now. The first Castellan Crowe, my favourite GK EVER, novel. But it will actually be available as a LE edition as well with a rather beautiful piece of cover art and a very nicely designed spine. Now I don't know what the internal art is like, that and the hefty price tag of £45 compared to £18 for the regular version makes me wary, but I will keep my options open. But I would very much like to know if the LE version will be at Black Library Live or only available through the website.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - The Thirteenth Wolf (mp3)

The Thirteenth Wolf by Gav Thorpe is a new HH audio-drama set during the Burning of Prospero and is based around the 13th Company pursuing the Thousand Sons into the Warp, essentially the beginning of their great legend but with the addition of finding out exactly what drove them to embrace such an uncertain future. A definite buy for me.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Sons of the Forge eBook
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Sons of the Forge (Limited Edition)

Sons of the Forge by Nick Kyme is the next LE novella for the Horus Heresy, which means i'll be waiting for the regular version. But it looks to be quite a good story, based around the beginning of the Forgefathers and their sacred duty to oversee the Artefacts of Vulkan, though the first man to hold this title has the duty of scattering them rather than recovering them. Looking forward to the regular edition coming out.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Blood Bowl: The Boxed Set

We all know that Blood Bowl will be coming back, and what better way to celebrate it's return than by bringing back the original book series in a new hardback format. Blood Bowl, Dead Ball, Deathmatch and Rumble in the Jungle all in hardback for the first time ever. Now i've never read these, or heard of them before now, but they look interesting, but this is one that will probably excite the older fans of GW/BL a lot more than it does me. The boxset is priced at £50, which for four hardback novels is not actually a bad price since it means individually you'd pay about £12.99 for each one.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Fabius Bile: Primogenitor (eBook)
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Fabius Bile: Primogenitor (Limited Edition)

Fabius Bile is finally getting this own book series, and with an LE edition to boot, HOLY NECRONOMICON BATMAN! Are you seeing that cover? It actually looks like the Book of the Dead! Now that is an LE I can get excited about, even if it may not contain anything completely new like the short-lived First Edition versions. Still a hefty price upgrade most likely given that the original is £18, this will probably be £45 at the very least. But it looks to be a fantastic novel given the blurb, one that I can't wait to get into.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Tyrant of the Hollow Worlds (eBook)

Tyrant of the Hollow Worlds is a return to the Space Marines Battles series, and what better way than to go Chaos once more. It seems as if my suspicions, and hopes, were true and this novel is indeed focused on the Red Corsairs and the diabolical Huron Blackheart. Only makes me more excited for this book, it's been too long since we had a CSMB book and I want to see a lot more of them in the future. Price isn't listed but given the SMB series has been releasing with HB/Ebook and then PB in the future, i'd guess it will be £9.99 for the digi version and £18 for the HB.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Azrael (Limited Edition)

The Space Marine Legends series continues with Azrael by Gav Thorpe. Those who have bought into the previous releases like Shrike and Cassius should know what to expect from this one. Another LE edition which means a £40 price tag at the least, but whether or not it's worth it is up to you. I'll wait for the regular edition, but I will definitely buy the regular edition.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Carcharadons: Red Tithe (eBook)

SPACE SHARKS!! Again that is the Carcharodons Astra and they are finally getting the attention they've deserved ever since the Badab War supplements made them balls-to-the-wall awesome/crazy. But not only that the Night Lords are the bad guys, for a given value of bad when the "good" guys are reputed to actually enslave people to be serfs, and their both fighting in an underground prison complex. This is a MUST-BUY for me, as it should be for all of you. We must work to convince Black Library that this is what we want to see more of, novels that go beyond the First Founding Chapters and into unexplored territory. It is most likely a HB so expect an £18 price tag.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/leman-russ-ltd.html
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Leman Russ: The Great Wolf (eBook)

The second Primarchs novel in LE version, Leman Russ is now available for pre-order. It looks to be pretty good considering it's the story of the infamous encounter between Russ and the Lion that will fuel ten millennia of feuding, but the price tag combined with the length puts me off. But the regular version of Leman Russ by Chris Wraight will be available at some point in the future and I'll definitely be picking that one up once it's out there.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Cybernetica (Hardback)
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Ragnar Blackmane (Hardback)

The regular HB editions of Ragnar Blackmane by Aaron Dembski-Bowden and Cybernetica by Rob Sanders will both be out by the end of the year, and both are must buys for me. I've been waiting for these ever since the LE versions were released in the summer, and I can't wait to get them both.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Virtues of the Sons/Sins of the Father (mp3)

A new audio-drama of previous content, based around the stories Virtues of the Sons/Sins of the Father by Andy Smillie that depict Azkaellon (who is looking fantastic in the cover, finally we get a depiction of a Blood Angel with some long locks) and Amit going up against Kharn and Lucius as Sanguinius attempts to teach his favoured sons each a valuable lesson. Will definitely be getting this one as i'd love to see the voice acting for these characters, plus it has Kharn which means we'll get more of him and that awesome Ukranian accent the actors do for him, so that alone would sell this to me.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Magnus the Red: Master of Prospero (Limited Edition)

And finally we have the third Primarchs novel, Magnus the Red by Graham McNeill. Another £45 LE edition, but it's got a superb container and the plot sounds very interesting. As with Guilliman and Russ i'll wait for the regular edition, but that will be a must-buy for me as I loved McNeill's depiction of Magnus in A Thousand Sons (the scene where he uses the King James to support witchcraft still gives me chills) and any more of that is something I cannot do without.


It's finally happened people. Pre-orders are back!. And we have an exciting year ahead of us, thoughts?

Edit: Important note for anyone interested in the LE versions of Russ and Crowe. They are available NOW and can run out, so if you want a copy get ordering immediately.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And it appears that most of these have been taken down now. Too many pre-orders perhaps?? Who can say, but the links are still there for anyone who wants proof of what is coming in the next three-four months.

Edit: And now it seems all of them are gone. But it was a glorious few minutes while they were up.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

It was wonderful wasnt it? lol though they all got took down as i was making my Leman Russ LE order! bank wouldnt autorise my order for soem reason, so had to wait on my sister to apy... and yeah they went down! Sooo much good stuff though, Warden Of The Blade LE is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

You forgot to mention a couple, like the last 2 TBA books and Master of Mankind. And the preorder options is still possible here in denmark.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

All back up, thoughthe site is being really really weird at the minute, theyre there one min, gone the next, books available, but not the next lol....Any how, got Leman Russ LE and Warden Of The Blade LE ordered, cant have them til xmas, ohwell, lol


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

God damn it, did they really put up three limited editions on sale at _once_? Fucking hell. 

Um, so eight days until payday? How long did it take for the Guilliman limited edition to sell out? I wonder whatever waiting a week before ordering Russ is a gamble on it selling out, him being a very popular character. Also quite worried about Warden of the Blade running out of stock, because that thing is hot as fuck and only 1000 copies. _Sons of the Forge_ on the other hand will be in stock still half a year from now, so that‘s chill. 

Definitely support Black Library being more open about their release schedule, greatly helps with the budgeting. Just a shame to see the limited editions outnumber the regular releases.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

This is simply a marvellous development that has cost me a packet in about 10 minutes flat. I thought Russ would have sold out by now though. Wardens of the blade is a stunning looking book.


----------

